# فهرس مواضيع الشرح



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

7. فهرس شروحات للمبتدأين
​*i. **شروحات مواضيع التكييف و التبريد

*​


[*=right]دوائر التبريد الكبيره ذات الثلاث مراحل

[*=right]كيفية سريان الهواء تصميميا في الغرف العقيمة - ممتاز
[*=right]الانبوب الشعرى ...اختياره واسراره!!!!!
[*=right]freon
[*=right]تعريف التبريد و التكييف
[*=right]Chilled water pump head calculation
[*=right]بحث واسع عن الضواغط
[*=right]تكييف معدات الاتصالات
[*=right]الدائرة الكهربائية والميكانيكية لدورة التبريد في الثلاجة المنزلية تعملان معا
[*=right]كل شى فى التكيف بالعربى
[*=right]█◄ للنقاش / تصميم الدكت ما بين العشوائية والاحتراف ►█
[*=right]الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف التكيف تصميم
[*=right]نبذة مختصرة عن وسائط التبريد ؟
[*=right]Method of statement for chilled water treatment
[*=right]إهداء لأخوتى الأعزاء
[*=right]Fans and Fan Laws
[*=right]الظواغط
[*=right]كبسولات هندسية -0101
[*=right]أهم فريونات التكييف
[*=right]Ashrae safety standard
[*=right]أساسيات psychromatry
[*=right]بسايكومتري - Psychrometric Chart
[*=right]يعني أيه Heat pipe
[*=right]عمل مكيف الطائرة
[*=right]النظام التبريدي بمرحلتين ضغطية
[*=right]اجهزة القياس والتحكم والحماية
[*=right]جهـاز Refrigeration System Analyzer غاية في الروعة
[*=right]تصميم أعمال تكييف الهواء المركزي باستخدام وحدات تثليج الماء
[*=right]هذا اول موضوع لي هنا.. اتمنى ان يعجبكم
[*=right]محاضرات عن الثرمو دينامك بالعربي
[*=right]معلومات مفيدة عن المراوح Fan

Trane Clinic Vs. Carrier Handbook

حمل واعيلي 4
حمل وادعيلي 3
حمل وادعيلي 1
طلاب بكالريوس
ممكن شرح الدائرة
مطلوب تعريف لشركة Trane
كتاب عن التكييف باستخدام الطاقة الجيوحرارية
كتاب قوي في تصميم أعمال التكييف
دورة التكييف المركزي (الدورة الاساسية "في غاية الاهمية")
للمهندس علي الصويلح أو لمن يعلم ؟؟؟
المشاركة الأولى
سؤال للناس الطيبة ... بخصوص التشيلر
Good file about R410A & R22
بخصوص نظام التشيلر
خطوات منظمه لتعلم التكييف
كتابين أحلى من بعد
الرجاء المساعدة
توضيح بسيط
طالب بالجامعة يود تعلم اسس التكييف والتبريد من الالف الى الياء
سؤال تانى لعمالقة التكييف
الضواغط المزدوجة
و اللي ح يستفيد يدعيلي
سؤال بالنسبه للدكتات
هل من أحد يعرف الاجابة !!؟؟
ما الفرق بين امر cool وامر Dry لمكيف الهواء
سؤال بخصوص الشيلر .....
مطلوب مساعدة
مشاركة اولي واستفسار
فلسفة تبريد: ما رأيكم في مقولة Knowing what you don't know
هل رآى منكم هذا الموقع؟ باين عليه محترم!
رابط من العيار الثقيل
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
البرنامج( القنبلة الهيدروجينية ) لقسم التبريد والتكييف
محاضرات تكييف قيمة جداً
استفسار
سؤال .. مبتدئ هام
كتاب باللغه العربيه عن التكييف المركزى
مانيوال شركة ترين Trane-Air-Conditioning-Manual-Ver1965
افيدوني رجاءا
مساعدة من اهل الخبرة عن التبريد الامتصاصي
مساعدة يا اهل الخبرة
chilled water control operation
اخواني الكرام ارجو المساعدة في معرفة قدرة الكباسات بمختلف انواعها
باقة من المعلومات المفيدة الجزء الثامن أعداد مستر يورك
صور Chilled Water System
Air Conditioning Services
Ventilation for Control of the Work Environment
موقع ممتاز عن التبريد والتكييف
ادخل والله لن تندم
أفكار التبريد والتكييف
أبراج التبريد
موضوع كامل عن الوحدات
سؤال يا جماعة التشيلر.........
HVAC control
الى عمالقة التكييف ارجو المساعده ؟؟؟في هذة الكلمات؟
انواع الضواغط بالصورة
مجموعة من الاسئلة الساذجة
من افضل مراجع التكييف
سؤال
مككيفات السبلت والشباك
نظم التكييف فى المستشفيات
تصنيف وحدات التكييف بالسوق
حساب الحمل الحراري بطريقه بصيطه (عربي)
باقة من المعلومات المفيدة الجزء السابع
أخلاقيات مهنة التبريد والتكييف والمهارات السلوكية
الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف تصميم التكييف الجزء الثانى
المهندس صبري بولس
الي عايز يحسب ال external static pressure لوحدات المناولة يقرأ الموضوع ده
شرح مبسط لوحدات معالجة الهواء ahu
دراسة(كاملة) لنظام تدفئة و تكييف لفندق في دمشق
سؤال Static press loss in ductwork calculation
مالفرق ؟؟
أسئله هامة فى التكييفات (لمبتدأ)
كورس كامل مصور عن ضواغط -screw
Thermal Ice Storage

[*=right]
*ii. **شروحات مواضيع الاعمال الصحيه و الرى

*​


[*=right]تصميم النوافير و الشلالات المائية

[*=right]معالجة مياه الشرب

معلومات عن السباكة من الكود العالمي 2009 الجزء الثاني

مطلوب إجابة
ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات
Pump selection guide lines
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
أهمية إستخدام ال ( Diversity factor ) الصحيح
كيفية اختيار مضخة رفع الصرف ؟؟؟؟
دورة رائعة في محطات وشبكات الصرف الصحي
طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه
pump differance
الى اهل الخبره مش عارف اصمم صحى عايز حد يشرحى الصحى
هوامش في التغذية بالمياه و أعمال الصرف الصحي
استفسار أرجو الإفادة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178876.html

*iii. **شروحات مواضيع اعمال الحريق

*​ 


[*=right]تصميم اعمال مكافحة الحريق باستخدام رشاشات الماء التلقائية العمل

[*=right]mohamed mech حا تسهر معاي
خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق

NFPA 13 Installation of Sprinkler Systems
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
طلب مساعدة
كيف اصبح مهندس تركيبات فاير فايتنج


*iv. **شروحات مواضيع الغازات الطبيه*
​​

سؤال فى شبكات الغازات الطبية



*v. **شروحات مواضيع اخرى*

​​


[*=right]المضخــــــــــــــــــــات pumps

[*=right]نحن والبيئة وأمنا الأرض ((( البيوت/ المنازل الخضراء )))
[*=right]أسرار معدن الحديد

ما فهمتش نظرية النسبية لانشتاين ؟ مش مهم

P.T.C relay
هديه /!:;::!/كورس خفيف في الكنترول والتحكم
@@ 7 أسطوانات تعليمية لـ icdl الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب الآلي @@
Cold-stress-factors
عمل البويلر
هل حرام عمل مشروع تدفئة وتهوية لمكان فيه بارأو بنك ربا أو ديسكو
لماذا في الشتا يحصل تكاثف وبالصيف لأ
سؤال للمرة الثالثة /التكاثف في الشتا
ارجو المساعده
بحث بعنوان الترطيب وابتكارته
شرح مبسط كيف يعمل التوربين البخاري
[*=right]
[*=right]


----------

